# Ibanez MBM-2 vs Ibanez MTM-2



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 14, 2009)

vs






the MBM2 is £499 and already includes EMG 81/60, but has the gay graphic.

the MTM2 is £390 but has shit pickups which I'd need to replace with EMG 81/85 but it looks sick out of the box.

opinions?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 14, 2009)

For what the MBM2 costs, you could get the MTM2 and an EMG for it. I prefer thr bridge on the MBM2 though.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd buy the MBM-2. I like the graphic  I wouldn't be too keen on the 'SF' on the truss rod cover though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 14, 2009)

mtm-2 for sure! it&#180;s an awesome-as-fuck guitar!

you don&#180;t need to go EMG either, seeing as the pickups are already passive, you could get BKP or dimarzios or something.

or, if you just really like EMGs, then go for it


----------



## mrp5150 (Mar 14, 2009)

I actually like that graphic too. And isn't the back of the neck painted on the MTM? If so, that's awful IMO. I'd definitely go for the MBM.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 14, 2009)

> For what the MBM2 costs, you could get the MTM2 and an EMG for it.



true, but I'd get a Zakk Wylde set so it would be around &#163;40 more, but that's not a great deal of money.



> I wouldn't be too keen on the 'SF' on the truss rod cover though.



nah me either... I'm leaning towards the MTM, &#163;390 for a mahogany guitar that looks sick and sounds great is a bargain I reckon.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 14, 2009)

They are both pretty cool tbh I have considered buying one of them myself but I'd go for the MTM due to the price being cheaper and leaving you more cash to mod it up, as for the truss rod cover on either model I wouldn't worry about it as you could easily pick up a replacement IIRC a memeber on here did that and posted a pic story about it.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 14, 2009)

MTM2, no question about it .

The bridge is a fucking great idea, and would really allow you to dig in at the strings without having to worry about tuning issues.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 14, 2009)

MTM2 it is! expect a NGD sometime soon...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 14, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> MTM2 it is! expect a NGD sometime soon...



*anticipation*

I really want one of these things... When/if I do finally buy one, I shall load it with either:

BK Painkiller set
EMG 60/85 (or was it 81? :scratch) combo
Seymour Duncan Blackout set

I shall also dye the fretboard as black as hell, and replace the truss rod cover. it shall be br00tal!!!


----------



## Decipher (Mar 14, 2009)

My vote is for MTM2 as well. One of Ibanez's best "bang-for-your-buck" guitars!


----------



## Jonny (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm selling my MTM2


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 15, 2009)

have you looked at the RGA series


----------



## Guitarholic (Mar 16, 2009)

Just recently I bought a MTM2 and it´s a great guitar to just noodle around with. If you don´t like the graphics on the MBM go with the MTM. The only
thing for you to really think about is what kind of neck you´d prefer. Just go to
a store that´s got´em both and check them out.

If you DO go for the MTM2 swop the pups, cuz they really do suck!

Btw, would I have to get f-spaced pups for the MTM2? I think I´d have to, I just want to be sure.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm debating now whether to get an EC-1000 VBK instead... which is &#163;700. if I did get the MTM2 I'd replace the pups with EMG 81/85 as I absolutely love 81 in the bridge in mahogany guitars, this would come to &#163;550. question is... is the EC-1000 worth the extra &#163;150? and could I shred as easily on it? bearing in mind I'm looking for an all purpose guitar that can do rhythm, lead and cleans superbly in both studio and live situations. I've used an EC-1000 for recording and loved it. anyone owned both?


----------



## punisher911 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of my MTM2. I like the locking nut and the bridge. I will of course be putting some BKPs in it. Probably Painkillers.


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 16, 2009)

MTM2 for sure. stuff the ec 1000


----------



## Lozek (Mar 16, 2009)

I own an MTM2 which is good enough to be my every day guitar, I also use an MBM live for lower tunings when I'm in Germany. My personal preference is for the MTM although I haven't spent that much time with the MBM.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks man 



> MTM2 for sure. stuff the ec 1000



oh dear, Ibanez fanboy post.


----------



## MachinesofHate7 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm actually looking to swap my MTM1 for a MTM2...obviously I'd want SOME cash, but if anybody can help me out and would be interested...please drop me a message for further details. 

thanks a bunch.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 22, 2009)

I was gonna say the MTM 2 without question...

... I mean, it's got a Fixed Edge, Reverse Headstock, you can replace the Seven Truss Rod Cover, replace the pickups with whatever you want for pure undisputed win....

...but now you've but the Eclipse into the equation.  Now it's a harder decision to make.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jun 23, 2009)

Having played the three of your options, i'd take the MBM-2, since i hate the edge fixed...but for me it's a no-brainer between the EC1000 an the MBM-2, the Eclipse, comes with an Ebony fretboard (Only the vintage black finish, how convinient ), mahogany body and neck, comes with EMGs already, and better overall fretwork, construction and higher grade woods used (i assume they are.)


----------

